# automated screen captures(Irfanview)



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

...now this is cool.....

we all use screen captures once in a while, but Irfanview can be set up to automatically become the destination directory and save the whole "clipboard" copy and paste steps.You'll flip over how quick this is compared to the way we have been doing this.

Also it can be set to take timed snapshots at predetermined intervals and paste them in succession in the directory of your choice.

Open Irfanview and select OPTIONS and click on CAPTURE

this window will let you set up the parameters....for manual screen shots select the "hotkey" button......for sequential shots...select timer delay in seconds....destination of screenshots.....and what format to save them in.....click start button and your cooking.......then to stop the sequence just open same dialog box again and select cancel.


....don't know when I will need this feature, but there it is waiting to be used.....for free......(if you don't have this tiny freeware utility....get it !!!)

( newest version 3.8 adds a few neat features )


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Excellent tip- it works great!

Thx phoneguy!


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I was looking for a screen print program that would show the dropdown boxes. As you know, when you hit any key, the dropdown box rolls up so Alt + Printscreen combo wouldn't work.

I have had Irfanview for the longest time and I didn't know about this feature! thanks, now I can get rid of that difficult to use PrintScreen Gold that wants money everytime I use it. It ain't gettin any.


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

.....it's like finding buried treasure,....eh? 

somewhere in another thread someone was asking about a screen capture program that would show the cursor.....I think that is an option you can "tic" on or off with this program.

....how he ( Irfan ) can squeeze all of this into a download of less than a Meg is pretty wild in itself....


----------



## Randy G (Oct 5, 2000)

I was lucky to find Irfanview a few years ago, when I first got my PC. It

has been the BEST graphics program I've come across to date. It's totally free, & way better than anything out there (even the ones you pay for).

It's also handy for making your own icons, previewing & sorting a directory by thumbnail images, and a much needed batch "rename & resize" features for multiple files.

But, still the coolest thing (for me) would be the automatic slideshow feature. After you designate which images you want for the slideshow, you can save that info as a text file. Next time you visit the slideshow feature, just load the textfile & hit play.
Sit back & enjoy!

Wow!


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I've used IrfanView since Vers. 2.6 or so, & only real complaint (a small one) I have with it is when you use Image > Enhance Colors that the pictures you work with are so small.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I had looked at the capture in the help section but didn't really understand it. I am sure glad I saw your post. No more "save as" and "save where. Great tip.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is a pretty good tutorial.

http://www.teachers-connect.net/MASTII/infanv/irfanv.htm


----------



## onedavester (Nov 2, 2000)

Can somebody give a link to download irfanview??!!


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------

